# Who uses trash bags versus shopping bags for trash?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Who uses proper trash bags (like made by Glad, et al) and who uses shopping bags for your trash cans.

Does your partner agree with you?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know how to edit polls.

That last option is meant to sart with "Male."


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Which garbage, bathroom or kitchen? Out of curiosity, why do you care?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I do both--depends on size and purpose. I recycle shopping bags for all sorts of things. So I couldn't enter poll.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

NextTimeAround said:


> Who uses proper trash bags (like made by Glad, et al) and who uses shopping bags for your trash cans.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your partner agree with you?




I use gain scented trash bags Bc I love them. I don’t have a partner, I pay for my own trash bags and I take out my own garbage.


----------



## VibrantWings (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm a frugal individual. I see no point in waste- particularly the money I gave x hours of my life to earn. 
If you mean by "shopping bags to collect trash" do I put those THROW AWAY plastic handle bags from the grocery store to line the little can in my bathroom, of course I do. 

I wanted to clarify because when I read "Shopping bag", I envision those canvas bags with handles that are meant to be reused over and over to save the environment. 
RE-USING the throw away kind is also environmentally friendly. The whole point of recycling is to save resources/not waste. Buying more bags to throw away is asinine to me.

All my past partners have never given a crap what I used to line the bathroom can with. Last guy was just picky about good/durable bags for the heavier kitchen trash. That's because it was his job to take out the kitchen trash.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Trash bags for the trash can and shopping bags for cleaning the litter box.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Bananapeel said:


> Which garbage, bathroom or kitchen? Out of curiosity, why do you care?


I noticed that both my husbands don't like the habit. I was wondering if it's a manthing.

Regarding shopping, I just mean the (normally) free bags you get when you go to a store ...... or, as I shop online, I use those bags as well.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I noticed that both my husbands don't like the habit. I was wondering if it's a manthing.
> 
> Regarding shopping, I just mean the (normally) free bags you get when you go to a store ...... or, as I shop online, I use those bags as well.


I was in Ireland recently and they have a levy on plastic bags in stores.It was brought in to prevent the huge buildup of plastic bags being dumped after one use.
Seventy cents it costs for a bag that used to be free.
When you go to a store now people bring their own bags with them.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

NextTimeAround said:


> I don't know how to edit polls.
> 
> That last option is meant to sart with "Male."


I fixed the poll.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I use both depending on the size of the trash can. Also, I keep some of the shopping bags in my car to keep it tidy.

There are laws here where i live requiring that all trash be bagged in plastic bags. Recyclables, like paper, need to be in clear bags so they can see what it all is before putting it in the recycling.

I try to compost everything i can to include most paper, cardboard, etc. 

I wish our society would start using 'plastic' like bags made from hemp or other biodegradable material. The amount of plastic we throw away is rediculous.


----------



## Ed3n (Sep 25, 2018)

I buy garbage bags for the kitchen trashcan, and use shopping bags for the smaller trashcans (bathroom, office, etc.)

If I tried using shopping bags in the kitchen, as it is the main source of refuse, I'd have to do a LOT more shopping to have enough (two grown children, and daughter's longtime boyfriend live with us, and create a lot of waste even though we recycle.)


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I use regular Glad trash bags in the kitchen. In the bathrooms and office, I re-use the plastic bags from the grocery store. I also save plastic grocery bags for use in other ways - for trash in the car, to contain drippy or smelly stuff so the kitchen trash doesn't get extra gross, to haul random stuff around in. I reuse every bag from the grocery store at least once before it gets tossed.

I do most of my clothes shopping online. I do save the plastic shipping bags, but not for trash. I seldom want to return two shirts or a single pair of jeans in the giant box the entire order arrived in, so I re-use plastic shipping bags I've saved from prior deliveries. Tape it closed, slap a new shipping label on top of the old one, and it's good to go into the UPS drop box.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

We're charged a dime for either paper or plastic shopping bags. I use those.

The free plastic bags were being recycled and/or donated to organizations that used them to weave sleeping mats for the homeless. That has certainly been curtailed since we have to pay for them, now.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

I check them for holes (and most of them do have holes). If they don’t have any, I use them for poop bags when cleaning up after the dogs in the yard. I also save bread bags for that as well. As someone else mentioned, they’re great for shrimp skins or anything smelly that won’t go down the disposal. 

Regular Glad bags for the kitchen. Not even off brand because they tend to leak. 

I used to use them in the bathroom can but I just didn’t like the way they looked. I might go back to doing this but I live alone so I don’t really use a lot of bags either way. 

I also used to take my lunch in grocery bags but I did find a great lunchbox at Costco a while back. When it wears out I will probably go back to bags as I have access to a refrigerator at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

We dont have a trash can. We use the grocery bags. Set one on the kitchen counter and trash goes in there. I take it out every night. Just works better for us because our dumb little dogs kept getting in the trash. Now we don't have that issue plus we dont need to buy trash bags. 

We do have large bags for grass clippings though.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I use regular store brand trash bags for the kitchen trash. I don't use bags in the restroom can because we don't really put any trash in there requiring a bag - just toilet paper rolls and empty shampoo, etc. But I would probably use grocery bags for that. Trying to get those little bags apart is almost as frustrating as the produce bags at the store lol.

On a related note, stores that charge for bags annoy me. I get it, you want me to knit my own bags out of hemp. I'm too busy - it's not gonna happen.


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

I even use them as psuedo lunch bags....Then I use them in my personal waste basket at work. I'm not paying for my own trash! And company doesn't supply liners for the baskets. Also, kinda nice to reuse, reduce and recycle....ish.

At the home, they fit in the bathroom waste containers. Perfectly. With so many kids with diapers, and the Mexican culture who uses toilet paper and puts it in the trash can....You can bet your bottom dollar I AM NOT PICKING OUT TRASH FROM THE BASKET...Bleh!


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I buy proper sized trash container bags usually in bulk. I don't take or use the grocery type plastic ones as I take/use cloth re-usable bags to the grocery and other stores -- or I empty the unpacked cart in my car.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I use trash bags in the kitchen and the shopping bags for small garbage cans in my bathrooms.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We buy Costo unscented (this is apparently a thing one needs to pay attention to) brand 13 gallon trash bags. 

One market we go to they city has banned all plastic bags. Another one the bag are so tiny that it seems if I buy 10 items I walk out with 11 bags, so they're useless. Another the plastic bags are not nice. So we tend to use reusable nylon shopping bags.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I will say that several of the grocery stores in my area have begun offering paper grocery bags again, as an alternative to plastic. I remember years ago, every grocery bag was paper, and we reused them for all sorts of things. But, somewhere along the way, plastic won out. It's actually really nice to be able to get free paper bags again, and I still reuse them.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

We use trash bags. The plastic bags you get from the grocery store we now get charged any time we get, so we typically don't get those anymore. Before this, it was common to use the plastic shopping bags in the smaller garbage cans located in the bathrooms. 

I use those large black industrial garbage bags for disposing of bodies ... learn from my mistake and don't try this with a shopping bag :nono::slap:


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

We buy and use trash bags. We used to use the grocery store bags for the cat litter but we are now charged 10 cents per bag so we also buy small bags for cat litter.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I no longer use trash bag since moving to the country. We have assorted bins for glass, tins, and things we actually burn. I just wash out the bins and ready to go. Takes a bit more time which kinda sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

